# Where else do you post other than FAF?



## KingNow (Apr 2, 2012)

I'm a regular on the Dr. Oz forums due to how I'm a up-and-coming health nut.

I also post on IGN's Teh Vestibule, which is pretty much the Fur Affinity forums minus the furry element.


----------



## Yago (Apr 3, 2012)

I do FAF and PlayDotA. That's it. And I do a lot of lurking on both, as well.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Apr 3, 2012)

Question- Forums wise?- Only here.
I have a ghost accounts on PlayStation Forums, Ratchet and Clank Wiki and the Insomniac Games forums, all of those I haven't even touched in the past years.


----------



## Aetius (Apr 3, 2012)

Nothing.

This forum is my internet life.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Apr 3, 2012)

hunting forums galore


----------



## Dreaming (Apr 3, 2012)

I post on a fuckload of asexual forums (there's more of them than you would think), a considerable amount of social anxiety forums (SAS mostly, sometimes SocialPhobiaWorld) and, rarely, some mental health forums. And I've helped out and posted on Avalanche, too. 

I was semi-frequent to Furtopia not so long ago, but I haven't really posted there in quite a few months.


----------



## Attaman (Apr 3, 2012)

Hint: I have more usernames than there are posters in this thread (as of this post). If lurkers / regulars haven't deduced my most common forum already, sharing its name probably wouldn't help.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Apr 3, 2012)

used to frequent rock band forums, got my sorry ass trolled

otherwise blahno


----------



## Ames (Apr 3, 2012)

4chan.

Usually in /o/, but I lurk almost everywhere but /b/ (dear lord the level of fuck-retardedness on /b/ is atrocious)


----------



## Onnes (Apr 3, 2012)

Can't say I post very many places. But I lurk damn near everywhere.


----------



## Ad Hoc (Apr 3, 2012)

4chan, specifically /an/ and /co/. Sometimes /adv/ if I can stomach the misogyny. 

Also another tiny little private forum that's basically just a topicless ring of internet friends.


----------



## Metalmeerkat (Apr 3, 2012)

Some skeptic forums (SGU, JREF, Skepticalcommunity) and programming forums (FreeBASIC, Qbasic, GameDev), though I've been going to them much less often recently. Used to also be an old regular on casualcollective (gaming) too . . . but I've stopped going there as well.


----------



## Kaamos (Apr 3, 2012)

Used to post fucking everywhere but now I'm just here and sometimes on the official Forsaken World forums.


----------



## Llamapotamus (Apr 3, 2012)

I'm most active here, but I also post on SkyscraperCity and Religious Forums.


----------



## Joeyyy (Apr 3, 2012)

A LOT of 4chan.  
Also post a bit in 420chan, even though Ive been drug-free for over a half a year..


----------



## Vaelarsa (Apr 3, 2012)

*Forums: *Nowhere, really, except here.
I used to on-off visit Gaiaonline, before it just kept progressively becoming shittier and shittier.

*Art: *Deviantart, Nabyn, and occasionally Tumblr.

*Everything else:* Tumblr, Facebook, Dreamwidth.


----------



## Sar (Apr 3, 2012)

I post on this, 4chan, 7chan and b3ta.
I used to post a lot on facepunch but got bored after a while.
I prefer IRCs.


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Apr 3, 2012)

Some here, mostly Heresy Online (mod there), Occasionally deviantArt and Roleplayerguild and the odd post on any of the slew of other forums I've foolishly enlisted on.


----------



## Kitutal (Apr 3, 2012)

Considering back in September I hadn't been been on any sort f forum in four years, I am now busy all over the internet.
As well as here amongst forums I'm also very busy on the UKfur forum, I have accounts on both HP and IYRU, (two specialist mostly furry sites of the sort that I shouldn't talk about here) and occasionally *cough* xtube forums as well as the Nanowrimo site.
Elsewhere, I contribute a small amount to the wikipedia reference desks, and occasionally the main part of that site, I upload to youtube and xtube and my account here. 
Meanwhile, I talk to friends on any of so far four IM programs, and have a livejournal and two wordpress blogs, one public and the other private, and technically twitter, tumblr and flickr accounts I never use.

Quite busy, and the number is still growing.


----------



## kyle19 (Apr 3, 2012)

Here, as well a few Warhammer forums. sometimes in /tg/, and lastly, reddit v_v


----------



## Maisuki (Apr 3, 2012)

I don't really post anywhere outside of faf. Honestly, I don't even know why I'm still here.


----------



## Haru_Ray (Apr 3, 2012)

here, yoyo forum that I was banned from permanently cause I had a message moved to "unrelated" when it was clearly related, so I moved it back, mods there didn't like it.
Diabolo.ca
thats pretty much it.


----------



## Delta Fox (Apr 3, 2012)

Pretty much just here and my local furry forum, but I also frequent a forum a group of friends of mine started. Besides forums I frequently comment at Gizmodo, Kotaku, and Jalopnik.


----------



## Dragonfurry (Apr 3, 2012)

Forums: Here on FaF, NewCiv, and Xgen occasionally.


----------



## Neuron (Apr 3, 2012)

As far as forums go, this is pretty much where I post actively at the moment.

I lurk 420chan, /cd/, weird trial boards for hilarity, and occasionally other things. Can't say I go on 4chan much though, I used to, I suppose. Then with furry related boards it seems like I find one that seems decent but there isn't as much participation as there is here. My boyfran is trying to get me on some weird writing website of his and it seems like a decent community, also it challenges me out of my laziness with writing I guess.


----------



## Kahoku (Apr 3, 2012)

adultswim.com
faf.com

I am rarely on forums at all anymore. I just feel weird being on them, and honestly I am waiting on Guild wars2 to come out.
I used to post everyday, but its something I feel I am just out of place in I feel like.


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 3, 2012)

World of Warcraft forums, and sometimes Neopets and Gaia to flex my troll muscles.


----------



## Conker (Apr 3, 2012)

chozosanctuary.com That's really about it though.

I'm thinking of checking out what IGN has to offer, but I"ve never been under the impression that they have forums.


----------



## Ikrit (Apr 3, 2012)

i used to be apart of a bunch of different forums

but now it just here and 4chan (most of the boards there...sometimes /pol/ and /sci/ haft way hoping for something decent)


----------



## Tycho (Apr 3, 2012)

Gaslamp Games' forums
Bay 12 Games' forums
only places besides FAF and Futtbuck I have made any posts in the last few months


----------



## Piroshki (Apr 3, 2012)

Gaia Online, mainly in the Lifestyle Discussion and Art Freebies forums, and sometimes in Gaming Discussion and Picture Post. This is where I'm currently most active.

I used to post on the Runescape forums a lot, (was even a mod for a few years,) where I was deeply involved in the ASCII art community, but by the time they changed the font and basically ruined all our pictures for the third time, all my good friends had gone, only occasionally stopping in like once every few months to say hi, and that's now how I am, too.

And I just signed up for a local furfag group's forum, but there isn't a lot of activity so I haven't made many posts there yet.


----------



## KingNow (Apr 3, 2012)

Conker said:


> chozosanctuary.com That's really about it though.
> 
> I'm thinking of checking out what IGN has to offer, but I"ve never been under the impression that they have forums.




http://www.ign.com/boards/forums/teh-vestibule.5296/
There is not a place on the internet with more love for tits and ass, my friend.


----------



## Littlerock (Apr 3, 2012)

4chan, mostly /k/, /x/, /hr/, /co/, and the occasional /b/ for it's occasional neat wallpaper threads. /k/ is my favorite. 
I lurk mspa forums on occasion, upload to Nabyn when I remember to. I frequented inheritanceforums years ago, and still pop by once in a while.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Apr 3, 2012)

A small Zelda forum with not a lot of activity, but with a tight-knit community. Little Zelda is discussed.
Garry's Mod forum, despite never having played the game. I never leave the music subforum when I do go there. I visit maybe once a day or less.
And here.

In order of most to least active on,
Zelda > Garry's Mod > FAF

Oh, and tumblr. More than all three of the above combined, though it's mostly reblogs and not a lot of actual blog posts.


----------



## Greyscale (Apr 3, 2012)

Lets see...

Blizzforums
ih8mud
Pirate4x4
EVE Online
Offtopic


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Apr 3, 2012)

*Forums I'm most active on*:   



The Furry Forums 
FAF 


*Forums I lurk*: 



NintendoWorlds/WiiPals (used to be a very active member a few years ago  who got over 3,000 posts) 
All is Brawl. 


* Forums I rarely touch anymore/stopped going to period (due to loss of interest)*: 



Furrypile (rare) 
Furtopia (very rare) 
Smashboards (stopped) 
RuneScape (stopped) 
Kitty Corp.: Meow Mix (Super Smash Bros. Brawl hacking community website/forums) (stopped) 
Smash Mods (Super Smash Bros. Brawl hacking community forums) (stopped). 


*Forums that died*: 



Ssbros.net (first forum I ever joined) 
Nintendopolis.net (revived from Ssbros.net, was asked to be a global mod/admin, but unfortunately right before the site closed down due to severe inactivity, and ultimately ending the legacy of the forums). 


*Miscellaneous*:



FaceBook 
DeviantART 
FA 
Last.FM 
YouTube


----------



## Rex Aeterna (Apr 3, 2012)

gametrailers,head-fi,audiokarma,videokarma and sometimes here and guru3d. i mean i'm easy to spot. i use the same username for everything. i'm pretty simple like that and i obviously don't care how dumb i look online, it's teh interwebz. i have no special reputation to protect or something.


----------



## Conker (Apr 3, 2012)

KingNow said:


> http://www.ign.com/boards/forums/teh-vestibule.5296/
> There is not a place on the internet with more love for tits and ass, my friend.


That in any way connected with the IGN main site? Because I made an account there, but I"m not sure what to do with it.


----------



## Aetius (Apr 3, 2012)

That is right, I post on /v/ on 4chan once in a while.


----------



## Sexto Gato (Apr 4, 2012)

youchew.net A place where the most renowned YouTube Poopers gather round and argue about things, particularly whatever Fred Phelps is doing at the moment.

I actually used to go to this place, and I sort of say that I still do, but I haven't even seen the home page in almost five months due to various reasons. One of them being just overall lost of interest. Another being that it's a forum based on a subject that I now found completely stupid and not funny if went on for more than thirty seconds (which is really what most of these poops are, between two and three minutes, hoping to be the next WalrusGuy or KroboProductions). And personal matters. A shame since the best people I ever met, although high strung and not able to take things seriously when needed,come from this place. I still have them on my Skype and talk(ed) to them weekly. Maybe we're just growing distant now?


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Apr 4, 2012)

When I'm really bored, Bungie's forums.


----------



## Bipolar Bear (Apr 4, 2012)

Team Avolition, Newgrounds and Bungie.net (not anymore actually =P). The reason why I don't go on Bungie.net anymore is that there's no reason to. It's just packed to the brim with Complaint Threads, Rage Threads, Clan Recruiting threads, the entire place is in shambles. Best air on the safe side of caution and stay away from there.


----------



## Spatel (Apr 4, 2012)

Something Awful
Smashboards
Fighting Robots Association
Urban Planet
Chess.com

mostly just Something Awful and FaF though


----------



## Tycho (Apr 4, 2012)

Foxecality said:


> Team Avolition, Newgrounds and Bungie.net (not anymore actually =P). The reason why I don't go on Bungie.net anymore is that there's no reason to. It's just packed to the brim with Complaint Threads, Rage Threads, Clan Recruiting threads, the entire place is in shambles. Best *air** on the safe side of caution and stay away from there.



**err*

I see so many people these days making this mistake.  I realize err isn't a commonly used word but...


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 4, 2012)

bad-dragon forums (less talk about dicks than you would except for the subforums that only talk about dicks shhhh)
gurochan's /dis/, all of the off-topic or discussion places on desuchan
jezebel's comment section
telling people to fuck off in my WoW trial version


----------



## Ariosto (Apr 4, 2012)

THEM Anime Boards, and that's it.


----------



## Unsilenced (Apr 4, 2012)

Recently started posting on The Escapist forums. Apparently they have kind of strict rules there so we'll see how long I last. :v


----------



## KingNow (Apr 4, 2012)

Conker said:


> That in any way connected with the IGN main site? Because I made an account there, but I"m not sure what to do with it.



Yeah, as long as you have an account, you can use the forums.


----------



## KingNow (Apr 4, 2012)

Gavrill said:


> *bad-dragon forums* (less talk about dicks than you would except for the subforums that only talk about dicks shhhh)
> gurochan's /dis/, all of the off-topic or discussion places on desuchan
> jezebel's comment section
> telling people to fuck off in my WoW trial version



They have forums? Oh my God, I now have a new way to spend my time.


----------



## Spatel (Apr 4, 2012)

KingNow said:


> They have forums? Oh my God, I now have a new way to spend my time.



Pretty decent forums actually.


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 4, 2012)

Yeah, forums are surprisingly not awful for a dildo forum.


----------



## Gryphoneer (Apr 4, 2012)

Let's see, the various Gawker sites, Slashdot, yeah.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Apr 4, 2012)

Serpion5 said:


> Some here, mostly Heresy Online (mod there), Occasionally deviantArt and *Roleplayerguild* and the odd post on any of the slew of other forums I've foolishly enlisted on.



Huh... this is the most recent RP forum I've joined, been very busy there lately.  Should look each other up and write something together.

As for where I post?  Everywhere from a dream forum (which I haven't been back to for some time... helped a number of people with dream interpretation) to various RP forums to motorscooter forums (specifically ModernBuddy and ModernVespa), CasCity Forum Hall (cowboy shooting forum), and several scattered car and gun forums, though I haven't been on those in a while, either.  I was even briefly on a laser enthusiasts forum, but, over time and due to changes in my life, I've had to pare things down.

Heh... I probably have more forums I've dropped over time than I now regularly visit.


----------



## Cult (Apr 4, 2012)

Friendship is Magic, CivFanatics, and Republican Operative.


----------



## Teal (Apr 4, 2012)

Here and deviantArt mostly.

I have tons of accounts on tons of sites but never use them....


----------



## Icen (Apr 4, 2012)

VegFriend.

Live Journal.

My actual life.


----------



## The Wretched Automatons (Apr 4, 2012)

In terms of forums, there's two others, BZPower and The Escapist.


----------



## Aldino (Apr 5, 2012)

Newgrounds and Rooster Teeth


----------



## Bipolar Bear (Apr 6, 2012)

Tycho said:


> **err*
> 
> I see so many people these days making this mistake.  I realize err isn't a commonly used word but...



Duly noted. I'll be sure to remember that from now on.


----------



## Don (Apr 6, 2012)

I used to have more accounts on forums than I could feasibly remember. 

Over the last few years the list has dwindled to the point that there are really only 3-4 forums that I am regularly active, FAF being one of them. The remainder cover video games, miniature wargaming, and writing.


----------



## iconmaster (Apr 6, 2012)

Mostly just here and MSPA forums. Oh, and I lurk XKCD forums sometimes.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 7, 2012)

Something Awful. I spend much more time there than here.


----------



## LouyieBlu (Apr 7, 2012)

Forums: FAF, FA( recently), Anthrocon forums, FWA( like once). Mostly here, its the most interactive( people post like every day)

Social: ( lol me being social, thats a laugh) Facebook, Youtube

Otherwise Im pretty damn uninvolved with most everything else on the interwebz.

Sigh i dont have much of a life outside of my computer, irl life is there just not very prominent.


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Apr 7, 2012)

I've tried branching out, but then I start missing out on things. So I'm part of FaF and Everfree Forest Forums.

Friendship is Magic was too big, and Everfree took a while getting used to due to how long I've been cooped up here.


----------



## veeno (Apr 7, 2012)

Anime fourms.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Apr 7, 2012)

Sexto Gato said:


> youchew.net A place where the most renowned YouTube Poopers gather round and argue about things, particularly whatever Fred Phelps is doing at the moment.



I used to post there, just a bit, since some people I know who do YTP/Tennis invited me there. It isn't much of an interest to the YTPMV subculture, though. Only people who work around YTPMV there are the ones who "died" pre-2009.




As for myself, I quit every forum I join. It might take me less than a day, it might take me a few years. 
This is the only forum.
I comment a lot on Youtube, but it isn't much of a community.


----------



## Xaerun (Apr 8, 2012)

Mentova said:


> Something Awful. I spend much more time there than here.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=07So_lJQyqw


----------



## Fiesta_Jack (Apr 8, 2012)

Here, Wizards of the Coast's forums, and 4chan's /ck/ and /x/ boards.


----------



## Elric (Apr 9, 2012)

I wonder around here on this forum, but am primarily active on yoshi art forums, the wii u forums, and some other gaming forums.


----------



## thoughtmaster (May 13, 2012)

Well, let me see, there is fighunter.com , null-void.com/games , dawnofthedragons.com/forum , and of course here. There is Kongregate.com but I'm there more for the games then the forum.


----------



## Punnchy (May 15, 2012)

Sadly it seems here and:
http://furrypile.co.uk
are the only two places I really post at, excluding the occasional visit to topix, which is even more troll filled then here.


----------



## KigRatel (May 15, 2012)

SteamPowered User's Forums. It's amazing I go there so often because I practically never use Steam.


----------



## Ikrit (May 15, 2012)

i have rejoined a RP forum i used to be apart of :3

and no it's not for you dirty furry perverts >:C

it's an action RP


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (May 15, 2012)

I used to post on a WWE forum until they converted to FB, Twitter, and YT.

My god I wish they bring that back because I was an ass to so many John Cenatards, that was so bloody fun XD.


----------



## Rilvor (May 15, 2012)

I don't post in terribly many forums.

I do however, read quite a number of them in times when I have too much spare time.


----------



## Saiko (May 16, 2012)

Now the only forum I frequent is FAF. I started off on Bungie.net's Halo 3 forum, moved to the Reach forum, then the Flood. It was a great forum, but I guess I got burned out on it. Also had a bit too much of a Youtube quality to its posts.

Doesn't help now that coup sucks. Everyone uploads pictures the size of operating systems and freezes my browser up.


----------



## Bando (May 16, 2012)

Reddit.


----------



## Punnchy (May 16, 2012)

Ikrit said:


> i have rejoined a RP forum i used to be apart of :3
> 
> and no it's not for you dirty furry perverts >:C
> 
> it's an action RP



That's a rarity.


----------



## Demensa (May 16, 2012)

Reddit mainly.
I'll lurk on 4chan occasionally, but that's about it.


----------



## Vulpsis (May 16, 2012)

Usually 4chan, I like to go on /vp/ and /x/


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (May 16, 2012)

UKfur boards sometimes. Sometimes on the Katbox forums too. I can't be bothered with two many forums.


----------



## Ryuu Tri (May 18, 2012)

Narutoforums and post on 4chan once in a blue moon.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (May 18, 2012)

Nowhere, though I got some accounts elsewhere but I don't use them


----------



## Batty Krueger (May 18, 2012)

BladeForums,  because knives are fun!


----------



## Randolph (May 20, 2012)

/mu/
/vg/

... that's about it, actually.

Hell, I hardly even post here.


----------



## Sergalmedic (May 22, 2012)

I used to be a fairly active member at the NSider2 forums, and I'm a member at EMTLife.


----------



## Namba (May 22, 2012)

Foo Fighters forums, Raw Rock Militia (the community I once loved on it's predecessor is gone  ) and I once posted a shitton on the Spyro forums (fucking Skylanders)


----------



## Antonin Scalia (May 22, 2012)

Something Awful Dot Com


----------



## Reito (May 23, 2012)

I used to post on [adult swim]s IB board... more or less a small scale /b/

I mainly post on Nerdforum.org now, and here, recently >.>

I'm a lurkaholic though


----------



## Hir (May 23, 2012)

too many

save me


----------

